

Chasing an iPhone Through the Big City - kennedysgarage
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/04/20/chasing-an-iphone-through-the-big-city/

======
recursive
It's hard to believe that the police cared, or really that anybody cared so
much.

> Davis arrives at Ippudo NY sweating and a bit shaken up

Davis might benefit by not being so attached to his phone.

~~~
nik_0_0
sweating: running back to try to find his iPhone + trying to make it to a
meeting on time

shaken up: losing a 500-600$ iPhone would shake me up too

I don't see anything out of the ordinary there.

------
natrius
The cost of paying the police to track down the iPhone is probably higher than
the cost of a new iPhone. Should the police have gotten involved when there
was no evidence of an actual crime?

~~~
citadrianne
I lost a smartphone in Brooklyn and the NYPD bent over backward to get it back
and then asked me to fudge the date that I filed the report, which I told them
I was uncomfortable doing. It was very weird. They must be able to book it as
some great achievement at the station.

------
billy22
We are in the future.

